# Raw Foods...



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am looking into Pets4Life prepared raw pet food. They sell it by the 1 lb tub. So I was wondering how many lbs does a full grown GR eat per day?

I'd love to feed our puppy a raw diet... but from what I've searched so far it's pretty expensive. And I wouldn't feel comfortable preparing my own b/c I know it's quite involved where dogs are concerned.

Right now our pup is getting three cups of innova LBD food a day. The breeder said she should be getting 4 cups once she's 6 months... but she's not too skinny, or too fat... so I think 3 cups is good right now.

I would however, prefer to feed raw. 

I just want to be clear... I can't feed raw turkey necks to my pup who's on kibble right? I'd love to give them to her for the health of her teeth... which are already not perfectly white.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I am looking into Pets4Life prepared raw pet food. They sell it by the 1 lb tub. So I was wondering how many lbs does a full grown GR eat per day?
> 
> I'd love to feed our puppy a raw diet... but from what I've searched so far it's pretty expensive. And I wouldn't feel comfortable preparing my own b/c I know it's quite involved where dogs are concerned.
> 
> ...


Try The HOnest Kitchen food - it is dehydrated so you get the benefits of raw without the prep! Untitled Document


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think a safe "average" for an adult Golden is probably a pound (of ground raw food) a day.

I think it's fine to feed turkey necks, etc. even though you do kibble. Just don't feed both in the same meal. I am of the opinion that it's harder to digest multi-proteins at the same time. So feed the kibble meal and then a bit later give a turkey neck.

BTW - I get all my raw food premade from a local butcher. When I was in yesterday, UPS was there picking up a huge order that was being shipped back east. The butcher has started shipping stuff out on dry ice to people. I have no idea how much it is, but if you want to check it out it's Harmony Farms and the number is 818-248-3068. They're in So. California. I buy mostly ground chicken necks and backs with the veggies already mixed in. They sell it for $1.99/lb and frequently it's on sale for $1.79/lb.

-Stephanie


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I think a safe "average" for an adult Golden is probably a pound (of ground raw food) a day.
> 
> I think it's fine to feed turkey necks, etc. even though you do kibble. Just don't feed both in the same meal. I am of the opinion that it's harder to digest multi-proteins at the same time. So feed the kibble meal and then a bit later give a turkey neck.
> 
> ...


Wow... that's pretty good. The prepared Pets4Life food is $4 something CDN for 1 lb.

Do you feed a completely raw diet, or kibble plus raw?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Wow... that's pretty good. The prepared Pets4Life food is $4 something CDN for 1 lb.
> 
> Do you feed a completely raw diet, or kibble plus raw?


Well...that makes sense....since Candian $ isn't real..... :uhoh: :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Well...that makes sense....since Candian $ isn't real..... :uhoh: :


LOL... nope, it's just monopoly money!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Wow... that's pretty good. The prepared Pets4Life food is $4 something CDN for 1 lb.
> 
> Do you feed a completely raw diet, or kibble plus raw?


I feed completely raw. My dogs have been 100% raw for about 2 years now. Prior to that, I did some days raw and some on kibble.

It amazes me how different dogs metabolize differently. My Whippet is 30 lbs and my Golden is 40 lbs. They BOTH eat 1 pound each per day. If I feed my Whippet any less, she gets too skinny.

In comparison, my friend has a Golden related to Quiz. He's bigger - probably 55 lbs. She also has a very large (not fat at all - just large) Aussie and they both eat a pound a day. My dogs must have some sort of super metabolism! Of course, they are REALLY, REALLY active and I'm sure that contributes.

-Stephanie


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Urban Carnivore is from Saskatchewan and they have different whole carcass patties with meat, organ, and bone in 4lb boxes (1/2 lb patties). You can choose to feed beef, chicken, beef offal, rabbit, bison, quail, venison, etc. We pay $12.25/4lbs. and supplement with different veggies and fruit, plus sardines. We also give bison ribs and chicken necks and backs.

An average rule of thumb based on activity level:

1.5% of body weight in lbs for overweight dogs
2% of body weight for moderate activity
2.5%-3% for active dogs.
5-10% for puppies and pregnant females

At 7 months, I would probably feed about 2-2.5% If your dog's ribs and spine are easily felt, then it's ok...if he/she seems thin, feed more. If you can't feed them, then feed less.

We started out feeding 5% at 4 months, and as Wiggles grew, we kept the amount of food the same so he was gradually getting less food for his weight. However, we should have decreased his food a bit faster. Wiggles did get up to 75lbs and we reduced his food and increased his exercise and he is at 64lbs now.

For a meal, he might get 1/2 cup of carrots, 1/2lb patty and a can of sardines (82g). He'll also get some ribs or chicken necks and backs as a treat or snackl too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You can also get ground ostrich neck (all natural) from Blackwing or Fossil Farms. Just google them, they're human-food manufacturers (ostrich burgers for Fuddruckers). But no one eats the necks. I pay $.99/lb. I know Fossil Farms will mix in some heart and liver too for the organ meats. High in the omegas because the ostrich are free-range grazed. 

Comes packaged in 2lb tubes, they ship frozen. Good stuff!! Well, Daisy thinks so


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> You can also get ground ostrich neck (all natural) from Blackwing or Fossil Farms. Just google them, they're human-food manufacturers (ostrich burgers for Fuddruckers). But no one eats the necks. I pay $.99/lb. I know Fossil Farms will mix in some heart and liver too for the organ meats. High in the omegas because the ostrich are free-range grazed.
> 
> Comes packaged in 2lb tubes, they ship frozen. Good stuff!! Well, Daisy thinks so


I'm very impressed by all of you. It makes me think about feeding raw, too.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> I'm very impressed by all of you. It makes me think about feeding raw, too.


 
Ditto. If I wasn't such a germ-a-phobe I would do it. But I am a little OCD with raw meat - I would be in a panic with my bleach solution!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Ditto. If I wasn't such a germ-a-phobe I would do it. But I am a little OCD with raw meat - I would be in a panic with my bleach solution!


I hear ya on that one! 

I also don't cook that much for my husband so I wonder what he'd think if I was preparing all of the dogs meals, LOL.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have fed raw for aprox. 8 years now. Never have bought pre-packaged. Have done my own from day one. I don't find it particulary hard to do - takes a little time but well worth it. I mix up in a food processor enough veggies for 3 or 4 days at a time. I feed the veggies with either chicken necks, turkey necks or beef. Sometimes (maybe twice a week) I will feed fish - canned sardines or mackeral. Canned only because I don't have fresh and its fairly expensive at the market. Hubby brings them some home from Canada every year though when he goes fishing. In the morning I food process some different fruits --- maybe several bananas and some strawberries or banana and a mango or kiwi with either raw eggs (shell too) or cottage cheese or yogurt. I get chicken necks at Moo & oinks for $11.00 a 40 lb box. Pretty cheap. I think its actually cheaper to make your own and like I said - not rocket science

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> I have fed raw for aprox. 8 years now. Never have bought pre-packaged. Have done my own from day one. I don't find it particulary hard to do - takes a little time but well worth it. I mix up in a food processor enough veggies for 3 or 4 days at a time. I feed the veggies with either chicken necks, turkey necks or beef. Sometimes (maybe twice a week) I will feed fish - canned sardines or mackeral. Canned only because I don't have fresh and its fairly expensive at the market. Hubby brings them some home from Canada every year though when he goes fishing. In the morning I food process some different fruits --- maybe several bananas and some strawberries or banana and a mango or kiwi with either raw eggs (shell too) or cottage cheese or yogurt. I get chicken necks at Moo & oinks for $11.00 a 40 lb box. Pretty cheap. I think its actually cheaper to make your own and like I said - not rocket science
> 
> Jazzys Mom


I really do admire all of you who feed raw. Maybe this summer, with my time off, I'll do some serious reading about it and see if I can incorporate some things into my golden's everyday diet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I piclk up catfish nuggets at the grocery store, they're fairly inexpensive. Just a couple here and there mixed in with her dinner livens things up a bit. Daisy loves all kinds of fish.

I WISH I could find green tripe. I think it's fairly easy to find in the UK but here in the states, I think it's illegal to sell. Or I'm not looking in the right place. But I'm NOT going to a slaughterhouse ... not doing that. Sorry Daisy :doh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Moo and Oinks? How clever  Never heard of them.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have been feeding raw for 2 years. I feed Nature's Variety raw food. It comes in 8 oz patties. Beau(85 lb) gets 2 patties a day and Emmy (65 lb) gets 1 1/2 patties a day. One package of 12 patties(6 lb) cost $18.00. It isn't cheap but it is worth it! I have seen a big difference.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I piclk up catfish nuggets at the grocery store, they're fairly inexpensive. Just a couple here and there mixed in with her dinner livens things up a bit. Daisy loves all kinds of fish.
> 
> I WISH I could find green tripe. I think it's fairly easy to find in the UK but here in the states, I think it's illegal to sell. Or I'm not looking in the right place. But I'm NOT going to a slaughterhouse ... not doing that. Sorry Daisy :doh:


From what I have heard and read, the green tripe that you find in the grocery store is useless to the dogs system. I have seen green tripe at some of the stores but don't buy it. Moo & Oinks has it. I think Moo & Oinks is exclusive to the midwest but not sure. Anyway, you can find green tripe on the internet. Has something to do with the covering or something on it. I think green tripe is actually the stomach and the stomach contents. I just cannot bring myself to give it to the dogs. I know its extremely good for them but they will just have to do without!:yuck: 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I am looking into Pets4Life prepared raw pet food. They sell it by the 1 lb tub. So I was wondering how many lbs does a full grown GR eat per day?
> 
> I'd love to feed our puppy a raw diet... but from what I've searched so far it's pretty expensive. And I wouldn't feel comfortable preparing my own b/c I know it's quite involved where dogs are concerned.
> 
> ...


We give Charlie turkey necks and have done since her was 12 weeks of age. 

I give a list out with all our pups. This is it


*Foods Required to fed your dog the BARF diet are:*

*RAW MEATY BONES:- *Chicken wings, necks, backs or Turkey, Duck etc. Lamb Bones, neck & ribs , breast of lamb etc.

*RAW MEAT:- *Meat off cuts from your butcher, minced beef, lamb chicken or pork. These can be fed on there own or mixed with vegetables.

*OFFAL:- *Heart , liver, kidney, brains, fresh & raw are a valuable source of nutrients including, high class protein, essential fatty acids, minerals, vitamins and so on a very important food.

*BURNS MINI BITES:- *To be added to a beef mince meal daily until your pup is 6 months old.

*VEGETABLES & FRUIT :- ** (Three times a week) *Anything you can lay your hands on, so long as they are washed and put through a food processor. Vegetables play a vital role in the health of dogs, and the importance of using vegetables to ensure your dogs health cannot be stressed enough. The omission of vegetable material from the modern dogs diet is the biggest nutritional error we make, apart from our failure to feed raw meaty bones. The lack of vegetable material of the right kind is one of the greatest contributors to the modern dogs ill health, including the inability to maximise and optimise fertility.

*What vegetables and fruit should you be feeding? :- *The wider the variety the better each different fruit & vegetable contributes a different set of nutrients. Fruit should preferably well ripened to over ripe, it is an excellent source of simple sugars - the non complex carbohydrates. These supply instant energy as opposed to the slowly released energy from complex carbohydrates. The raw fruit contains health promoting factors usually destroyed by heat. As a source of sugar fruit also contains the element chromium which ensures the sugar is used properly and does not become a cause of sugar diabetes. The fruit also contains healthy fibre.

*FISH :- *Whole raw fish can occasionally be fed, tinned sardines can be fed more often mixed with other foods as they contain some of the omega 3 group and essential fatty acids.

*EGGS :- * Raw egg yokes including the shell can be mixed with vegetables. Eggs contain high quality protein and lots of nutrients and is a valuable source of natural calcium in the shell.

*GOATS MILK :- *Is a highly nutritious drink for dogs which is less likely to cause diarrhoea than cows milk, but fresh water should *always* be available as well.

*LIVE YOGURT :- *This great to promote a healthy bowel & gut in the dog as live bacteria live happily there and produce more pro-biotics, great to give to a dog if it has been on anti-biotics as it will help replace the good bacteria that has been destroyed.

*OILS :- *Oils such as olive oil, safflower oil, sesame seed oil and sunflower oil can be added to vegetables and provide nutrients.

*HERBS :- *Herbs supply much needed anti-oxidants, fresh garlic is especially useful not only as a natural flea repellent but is good for stabilising blood pressure and gives a solid boost to the immune system.

*COTTAGE CHEESE :- *This is full of highly desirable proteins and amino acids.

*TRIPE :- *Minced or whole this contains all sorts of everything and is vital to your dogs diet.

*VITAMIN SUPPLEMENT *:- (Such as SA-37) To ensure a balance of vitamins and minerals are achieved.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone share which supplements they use? I was told by a breeder if I feed raw, I'd have to doing supplementing.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You know when you snap the asparagus spears and just use the flower part? Daisy loves the other part, the stalk part. 

Are the stalks as rich in vitamins as the flower?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzy's Mom, the tripe you find in the grocery store is white tripe, not green tripe. It's been bleached and stripped of all nutrients. It is useless.

I wonder if I could get moo & oinks to ship me some real tripe?? I'll have to check out the net to see what I can find. I would feel so much better about how I'm feeding Daisy if I could add this one food to her diet.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yep, thats it! Thanks. I knew I read something about the grocery store tripe, but it was a long time ago and my brain is old! 

Asparagus, huh? Mine are not crazy about asparagus but Jazzy just LOVES strips of green pepper and pieces of raw sweet potato. Sunny doesn't like veggies much unless they are mushed together in the food processor. She loves pieces of pear though. Sunny's mom, Flirt, used to steal whole kiwi's off the counter!

Do you feed collard greens?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No collard greens, I should though I think, huh? I do give her a bit of baked sweet potato everyday because they're so high in vitamins and minerals but low in fat. They're like a supplement all to themselves. Dogs have a natural sweet tooth, they love them!

And I always share my nectarines


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Collard greens have a very high anti-oxident content so I try to give them in each batch of veggie mush I make. Also celery. I give them raw sweet potatoes as when you cook them it cooks out most of the vitamins. Have to say though, they really do love them cooked! Brings out the "sweet."

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Can someone share which supplements they use? I was told by a breeder if I feed raw, I'd have to doing supplementing.


Any advice?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Baking them takes out the vitamins? I thought that was just when you nuked them ?? So I should be giving them to her raw? 

So much to learn, always.

Are you sure?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm, I don't supplement but I sometimes think I should. I'm waiting for someone to chime in on this. She does get her glucosamine supplement everyday.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I know nuking them takes out the vitamins but I believe cooking them in any way removes some of the vitamins. Raw is better but the dog may not like raw as well as its not as sweet.

Supplements: I give either fish oil caps daily or salmon oil. Kinda go back and forth beteen the two. Righ now they are getting salmon oil 'cause I bought a big botttle at the dog show. I also give them vit c. 500 mg daily. I am not as religious with this as I should be though 'cause they get a lot of vt. c in their fruits and veggies. Really, on a raw diet there is no need to supplement

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope Rob's GR's will see this and post the great list he has of what the daily intake of vitamins, minerals, and such should be. I think he has a list?

When I mentioned to Tucker's breeder about feeding raw, it was mentioned I should talk to someone who has been feeding raw and can guide me as far as supplements. She said it's very important and they sometimes do a lot of supplementing. I just don't know where to start. 

I guess over supplementing with some supplements can cause defiencies in others???


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I hope Rob's GR's will see this and post the great list he has of what the daily intake of vitamins, minerals, and such should be. I think he has a list?
> 
> When I mentioned to Tucker's breeder about feeding raw, it was mentioned I should talk to someone who has been feeding raw and can guide me as far as supplements. She said it's very important and they sometimes do a lot of supplementing. I just don't know where to start.
> 
> I guess over supplementing with some supplements can cause defiencies in others???


 
Does your breeder feed raw? If not how can she tell you that a raw diet needs supplmenting? In 8 years I have only given vit. c and fish oil and my dogs are extremely healthy and have beautiful coats

Jazzys Mom


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I use the Oxy-drops as a supplement along with the granuals. See the website below. I am sure there are many view points on this topic but I am very comfortable with what I am doing. The only other supplements I add are Ester C, Yucca,turmeric and DGP(for Beau)

IF USING ANY RAW MEATS.....
Oxy-Drops are a safe, liquid compound that has demonstrated efficacy as a bactericidal, fungicidal and virucidal agent. Oxy-Drops are important for animals that are on diets that include raw meat. This will help to keep the pathogenic bacteria from being a problem. Also breeds that are prone to bloat need Oxy- Drops because it helps to keep an overgrowth of bad bacteria supressed in the gut. If the bloating is caused by systemic fungus (Leaky Gut Syndrome) or pathogenic bacteria (Toxic Gut Syndrome), Oxy-Drops along with Probiotics may help keep these in check, as well as help maintain the correct pH of the gut.
Oxy-Drops enhances the immune system and second it releases slowly and oxidizes, cleaning toxins from the body. Oxy-Drops acts on the organism at cellular level with no unwanted side effects. The best use of Oxydrops is to mix according to instructions and pour over the dogs food daily. Oxy-Drops have many other applications, in a diluted form. 

Do not feed straight raw or cooked meat only without the bone, and do not use a meat/rice mixture as this unbalances your calcium / phosphorus levels of your dog food.

Ox-E-Drops - Anti-bacterial - Anti-fungal - Amti-viral | NZMES.COM


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I do believe there is alot of apprehension out there, as far as how to depart from the commercial kibble diet without harming our pets. The big kibble companies have done decades of research, supposedly, but their research is such a mystery. I think it's hype, really, IMHO.

We raised our kids into adults ... with just a little bit of information regarding nutrition and then mostly just using our common sense. Why can we not approach our dog's diets with the same confidence?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I do believe there is alot of apprehension out there, as far as how to depart from the commercial kibble diet without harming our pets. The big kibble companies have done decades of research, supposedly, but their research is such a mystery. I think it's hype, really, IMHO.
> 
> We raised our kids into adults ... with just a little bit of information regarding nutrition and then mostly just using our common sense. Why can we not approach our dog's diets with the same confidence?


If they research in depth, why do they use wheat as a basis to kibble. Dogs cannot digest wheat!!!!

Dogs have researched for thousand of years and know what is good for them. Havent ever seen a dog buying kibble of cooking their food : :


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I think we can do that. Raw diets are really just lost of common sense coupled with knowledge of raw foods and how they work in the dogs system. I basically follow Dr. Ian Billinghurst's BARF diet

BARF Diet - What's in BARF?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Any advice?


Hi Kimm

I use SA37. www.petmeds.co.uk/Products/Coat-and-Skin/*SA37*-Powder I give 1/4 teaspoon three times a week. Its just for peace of mind really. I also give the pups a meal of kibble each day in case the new owners feel they cannot continue with the BARF diet. 

I buy the holistic biscuit which contains many of the herbs our dogs would find if allowed to forage in the wild. This I add the raw eggs and shells to on another say I will add tinned fish.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

gold4me said:


> Do not feed straight raw or cooked meat only without the bone, and do not use a meat/rice mixture as this unbalances your calcium / phosphorus levels of your dog food.


Can you explain why, please and thank you  .

Kimm: The really huge lab board that we are members of has a whole section dedicated to raw feeding. It's a good place to browse. They also have a list of other sites to visit to learn more about it. 

I took the plunge and bought some chicken thighs that were on sale and I gave each of them one in the middle of the day. I threw Biscuit's out in the front yard and I put Jack's in the back. They were a little puzzled at first but then they got the hang of it and really enjoyed it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I do believe there is alot of apprehension out there, as far as how to depart from the commercial kibble diet without harming our pets. The big kibble companies have done decades of research, supposedly, but their research is such a mystery. I think it's hype, really, IMHO.
> 
> We raised our kids into adults ... with just a little bit of information regarding nutrition and then mostly just using our common sense. Why can we not approach our dog's diets with the same confidence?


It was easier for me to understand my children's dietary needs due to having diabetes from the age of 6. And, having said that, getting an ADD child to eat right, well...

I sometimes am too darn lazy to read. Imagine that?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I went grocery shopping tonight and there was a good sale on fish, whole fish. I got Daisy 2 spanish mackerals and 3 rainbow trout. She is going to be sooooo happy !!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> I piclk up catfish nuggets at the grocery store, they're fairly inexpensive. Just a couple here and there mixed in with her dinner livens things up a bit. Daisy loves all kinds of fish.
> 
> I WISH I could find green tripe. I think it's fairly easy to find in the UK but here in the states, I think it's illegal to sell. Or I'm not looking in the right place. But I'm NOT going to a slaughterhouse ... not doing that. Sorry Daisy :doh:



You can get it here: GreenTripe.Com Main Index 

K9 Raw Diet sells it too, and I'm pretty sure she ships.

-Stephanie


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

_Originally Posted by gold4me 
Do not feed straight raw or cooked meat only without the bone, and do not use a meat/rice mixture as this unbalances your calcium / phosphorus levels of your dog food._

Yes, I'd like to know more about that too. Haven't heard that. I also know lots of pre-made raw manufacturers who do both bone and boneless blends.

As for the meat and rice - - - chicken and rice is such a staple for a sensitive digestive issue... surprised to hear that too. What's the source of the info?

I think the main thing with raw is that there are LOTS of ways to do it. Some say do veggies, others say no veggies ever.... Everyone has an opinion. I think it's important to experiment a bit and find what works well for your dog. Along the way, wise to do bloodwork every couple years to make sure all is well on the inside along with the healty exterior!

-S


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm reading about the possibility of a Vitamin D overload with the contaminated wheat gluten in pet food. While I'm not entirely certain what I'm doing with Daisy's raw diet, I'm quite certain I'm not going to kill her with too much Vitamin D. 

Thanks for the green tripe source. Have you tried this? Know anyone who has?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm reading about the possibility of a Vitamin D overload with the contaminated wheat gluten in pet food. While I'm not entirely certain what I'm doing with Daisy's raw diet, I'm quite certain I'm not going to kill her with too much Vitamin D.
> 
> Thanks for the green tripe source. Have you tried this? Know anyone who has?


I use the K9 Raw Diet tripe all the time. I really like it. The company is local to me and I know the gal personally. Two thumbs (and 8 paws!) up!!!

As for greentripe.com... I personally have never used it, but a handful of people from my obedience club just went in together on a gigantic order. Haven't heard any complaints or horror stories...

-S


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is all ground tripe I think. And there's a 45lb minimum? Yikes, I only have my human food freezer, not large. That's one practical concern I haven't addressed yet ... a separate dog food freezer LOL

I was hoping to find whole tripe but reading one of the articles, I'm no so sure now. I'm reading that it smells horrific. I'm wondering if I pull out some tripe for Daisy's dinner if all the animals in the county will find their way to Daisy's backyard feeding ground -- and it's not a fenced yard  

Hmmm....not sure. But perhaps the ground tripe is better than nothing, yes? At least it would give Daisy more variety and I know variety is the key to providing all the nutrients in a raw diet that dogs need. 

Do any raw feeders fast their dogs once a week, for one day? I read that's a good idea. I would find that very hard to do. Daisy gets up in the morning and wants her breakfast, she'd be very confused!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I read about the imbalance from a Canine Nutritionist. I will get some more info and post it. I do complete blood panels and blood chemistries every year.


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> Kimm, I don't supplement but I sometimes think I should. I'm waiting for someone to chime in on this. She does get her glucosamine supplement everyday.


I think most home/raw feeding dog food sites say not to do a lot of supplements - it's much healthier to use food that has the vitamins in it naturally.

Human vitamins/supplements could actually do more harm than good for dogs. I think the only exception may be glucosamine & fish oil, but if you give them some type of fish, they don't need fish oil supplements. 

Remember that salmon from the pacific ocean can cause salmon poisoning (they can die quickly from salmon poisoning if not treated immediately with IV antibiotics).

I bake sweet potatoes & squash because I read that keeps the vitamins in them - over-cooking, boiling, stewing, or nuking them is what leeches out the natural vitamins (I think)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's funny, bc my Whippet eats almost nothing or so it seems... and he is fat... but he is also a lazy bum who never moves. He is 100% raw and has been most of his life with a few exceptions.

Right now, Starlite is 100% raw, and eating 2 pounds, but he is 85 plus pounds and very active... and young. He is lean- ribs slightly showing when wet.

Keira is kibble and some raw, but different meals.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I always feed turkey necks and leg quarters- never ground- isn't a good deal of the purpose of raw the pleasure dog gets from eating it whole, as well as how good that is for the teeth? Why do some people feed it ground?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That's funny, bc my Whippet eats almost nothing or so it seems... and he is fat... but he is also a lazy bum who never moves. He is 100% raw and has been most of his life with a few exceptions.


Strange, huh? Amazes me how differently dogs metabolize! Any less than a pound/daily for Zoie and she's way too thin. I joke that she really responds to the canine version of the Atkin's Diet! My girl needs her CARBS! (Or a lot of raw food!)

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I always feed turkey necks and leg quarters- never ground- isn't a good deal of the purpose of raw the pleasure dog gets from eating it whole, as well as how good that is for the teeth? Why do some people feed it ground?



A very good friend of mine lost her Pit to a turkey neck. She did everything "right" too: Fed dogs in crates to avoid competition and the increased need to "gulp" food; stood there and supervised the feeding session, etc. She realized right away what was happening and tried to intervene and help and rushed the dog to the vet. It was too late.

For that reason, whole bones make me a bit nervous. I still use them, just not as the staple of my dogs diet. I use chicken backs and often get a "bag of bones" from the butcher who sells the gound product I use. Then I turn my dogs out in x-pens in the yard of my apt. complex and let them chew the bones.

The other REAL reason I use ground: I can store more in my freezer! The square containers of ground stack all nice and neat in the freezer - much easier to stock up than when I try and stock up on chicken backs and other assorted "whole" items! Large Top Shelf: All dog food! Small Bottom Shelf: Human Lean Cuisine!

-Stephanie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmm... interesting. I have never heard of that- but obviously it can happen....

I do have to say my Salukis had to have carbs, or else they were too thin... broke my heart to give them all that junk LOL (they were raw fed)


----------

